# Broken sensor wire...bypass?



## Champ6 (Dec 29, 2005)

I replaced the front pads on my 2005.5 Jetta yesterday, but in the process fumbled the LF caliper, both breaking the wires in the new pad and breaking the connector on the harness. I tried to solder everything back, but the sensor light is still on. My next step was to take the old pad, cut the connector and twist the wires together, but the light remains on. My guess is that the car is looking for a specific resistance, rather than infinite or zero, but I don't have enough info to tell.

I keep my eyes on my pads (et al) so don't really need this function, but how can I keep the warning light off?


----------



## hardk0re (Sep 14, 2013)

Just cut the connector on the car side and solder the wires together. Cover with heat shrink tubing. Done.


----------



## Champ6 (Dec 29, 2005)

hardk0re said:


> Just cut the connector on the car side and solder the wires together. Cover with heat shrink tubing. Done.


Thanks, but why on the car side since the wires to the pad are broken? And why did soldering that end of the connector not work?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Years ago, when I first put aftermarket pads on, I did what hardkOre suggests and that took care of the sensor light.


----------



## Champ6 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks all, I can't explain it, but I tried again, and the light is off! I still am not sure why the first time I soldered the wires together, it did not work, but used the connector off of the old pads, and it's out. I am a lousy solderer, I know, but that bad? I guess so!


----------

